# Welcher Multiplayer-Clan?



## Explosiv (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute, in zeiten der erfolgreichen Multiplayer in den letzten 'Jahren und den jetzigen Zeiten von CoD5 und Crysis ect., hab ich mich mal gefragt ob jemand von euch ein bevorzugtes Game und sich in einem Multiplayer-Clan befindet? 
Postet bitte einfach mal euer persönliches Multiplayer-Game mit dem (wenn vorhanden) dazugehörigen Clan in dem ihr euch befindet. 

Warum dieser, was ist der Vorteil, besseres Feeling oder nicht, wie lange usw. ?


Greez Mj@AMD


----------



## Darkness08 (23. Dezember 2008)

also ich war früher lange in einem Counterstrike-Source Clan und ich kann aus eigener erfahrung sachen das es mit Clan wesentlich besser ist zu spielen weil man sich kennt und jeden tag zusamen redet oder zumindest jedes We und man spielt dann auch manchmal andre spiele zusammen und es ist Extrem lustig weil man sich auch über viele lustige sachen unterhalten kann


----------



## Explosiv (23. Dezember 2008)

Jo Danke das du den Anfang gemacht hast  ! Also ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit Crysis und jetzt Crysis Wars. 
Bei mir war es reiner Zufall das ich zu einem Clan gefunden habe. Mein Clan ist -NH-(Noobhunters) ! Ich kann es auf jeden Fall bestätigen, das es wesentlich mehr Spass macht, wenn man sich in einem befindet. 
Man kann sich zum Beispiel in einer Gruppe während des Gameplays über TS verständigen und so auch, wenn erforderlich taktische Dinge ausdenken, um sein Team den Erfolg zu vermachen. Es geht immer um Fun ! Es gibt aber auch viele die Statsverrückte sind, zu denen zähle ich aber nicht. 

Postet bitte auch eure persönlich negativen Erfahrungen, falls vorhanden. 

Greez Mj@AMD


----------



## Darkness08 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ok dann mache ich auch gleich mal den anfang mit dem Contra teil: Ein clan kann auch sehr stressig sein besonders wenn dann 2 oder 3 clanmitglieder stress haben und sich im Ts ständig bekriegen oder wenn man jeden tag spaß hat im TS und sich der clan dann auflöst dann ist das schon sehr schade da man ja mit dem leuten auch viel erlebt hat und naja das sind halt so die negativen erfahrungen bei einem clan nagut und das man öfters online ist und viel trainieren sollte wenn man nicht untergehen will im clan weil man sich ja auch behaupten muss gehen die andren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Dezember 2008)

Clans sind ********, find ich. Bin n Einzelgänger, was aber nicht heisst, dass ich nicht spontan mit anderen zusammenspiele wenn sich daraus taktische Vorteile ergeben bzw es Sinn macht. Spiel an MP-Games nur Crysis Wars. 



> Mein Clan ist -NH-(Noobhunters) !


Ja, die jagen sich selber.  Leute die besser spielen als Admin werden mal kurzerhand gekickt. ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin seid jahren bei Escher WySS, aber wir zocken auch schon lang kein ESL mehr xD

Wir sind zu alt geworden für solche spielerein ^^


----------



## Explosiv (29. Dezember 2008)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, die jagen sich selber.  Leute die besser spielen als Admin werden mal kurzerhand gekickt. ^^


Ein nicht allzu überlegter Satz ! Der Clan in dem ich mich befinde ist ein fairer ! Die Admins haben bei uns lediglich die Aufgabe, Rulebraker zu erwischen und Cheater vom Server zu bannen. Damit es ein faires Spiel bleibt...nicht umsonst haben wir Platz 1. des Serverrankings ! Aber genug Werbung gemacht, das ist hier nicht das Thema...überlege bitte vorher, wenn du einen Angriff in diese Richtung startest...schließlich kennst du mich nicht ! PEACE !

Mfg Mj@AMD


----------



## Explosiv (29. Dezember 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wir sind zu alt geworden für solche spielerein ^^


 Hi, also ESL hab ich auch schon mal gespielt, bin da aber als einzelnes Licht kläglich untergegangen ! Bei mir ist es nur des Funs wegen. Wenn ich Sport treiben möchte, dann lieber im real life...hehe ! Man kann nicht alt genug sein, manche sind schon 30 bzw. bis 40 Jahre alt. Spiele haben meiner Meinung nach keine Altersgrenze, jeder wie ers möchte. 

Mfg Mj@AMD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Dezember 2008)

Mj@AMD schrieb:


> Hi, also ESL hab ich auch schon mal gespielt, bin da aber als einzelnes Licht kläglich untergegangen ! Bei mir ist es nur des Funs wegen. Wenn ich Sport treiben möchte, dann lieber im real life...hehe ! Man kann nicht alt genug sein, manche sind schon 30 bzw. bis 40 Jahre alt. Spiele haben meiner Meinung nach keine Altersgrenze, jeder wie ers möchte.
> 
> Mfg Mj@AMD



Der älteste bei mir im clan ist fast 50  (wirds glaub ich in 2jahren^^)

ich meinte ja nicht das es da ne generelle alters grenze gibt^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Dezember 2008)

Mj@AMD

Hey, von mir aus kannst du mit dem Clan glücklich werden! Meine Bemerkung sollte kein persönlicher Angriff sein. 0.o


----------



## Explosiv (29. Dezember 2008)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Mj@AMD
> 
> Hey, von mir aus kannst du mit dem Clan glücklich werden! Meine Bemerkung sollte kein persönlicher Angriff sein. 0.o


Ok, danke für die Richtigstellung und Sry für das Missverständnis meinerseits  .

Mfg Mj@AMD


----------



## willy (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel am liebsten CoD4 und bin seit fast nem Jahr glücklich in Redcell (RedCell Gaming)

wir haben esl hardcore 3on3 gezockt und sind sogar erster geworden, wegen vielen Penalty Points (screenshots oder so vergessen) wurden wir für 2 monate gesperrt und haben auch kein bock mehr auf esl.


----------



## Explosiv (29. Dezember 2008)

Jo, so ähnlich ging es mir auch in der ESL, man ist zu allerlei Dingen verpflichtet um dabei zu bleiben. Ich wurde einmal gesperrt, wegen zu viel Inaktivität ! Die nehmen es dort ein bisschen zu ernst mit den Games. Games=Spiele ist selbsterklärend, für ESL wohl nicht....muhaha !

Mfg Mj@AMD


----------



## ~Soldier~Of~WastelanD~ (18. Juni 2009)

ich habe nen clan in cnc stunde null seit 1,5 jahren

hab 10 member und is voll funny mit denen...quatschen über teamspeak, zocken gegen andere und feiern immer voll ab xD

aber wird immer schlimmer mit cheatern und bugusern


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele schon seit 7 Jahren C&C Renegade in diversen Clans. Die letzten ca 5 Jahre bei TTC. Inzwischen sind wir nur noch Hobbyspieler die unter der Woche abends von 20:00 bis 22:00 zocken.


----------

